# 2013 BF 750i EPS Light On



## 2013GreenMeanie750 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the reason the EPS light would come on, and how to fix it? TIA


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It's on because it detects a problem with the unit. Sometimes if it was a momentary error a reset will clear the code. Disconnect the negative cable on the battery for 2 minutes. But if it's a real issue that won't work.


----------



## 2013GreenMeanie750 (Feb 26, 2014)

I found the cause. My winch was not hooked up to the battery. I don't know what that has to do with eps but I just hooked it up and the light went off. Stealership wired the winch when I bought it so I don't know the circuit. I cleaned up the wiring for constant power and the blue and yellow to the bus bar, but that's it


----------

